# Influx of new users...



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Holy smokes.... 22 and counting just today!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

...and so far over 15,000 hits.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, I even noticed that the server was overloaded for a while this morning. (A nice problem to have)

Congrats to the admins on "arriving"!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Update on the stats: 29 new users today (so far), and 44 new users since Saturday. At one point today, there were 97 users online browsing at one time. Sure glad we're not on Ezboards anymore!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

There's 72 people browsing the forums right now, compared to the normal 10 or 15. All this happened in the course of a few days!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The overloading problem this morning was just a bad setting on our part.  Chris quickly fixed it and we carried on.

Thanks to everyone for visiting us today!


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Scott - 

Add in one more registeded user...

Best of luck with the site.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome Win Joy! :wave:

Enjoy your stay here at DBStalk.COM


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Final stats for yesterday (user wise):

54 new users 
503 posts made

To everyone that has registered recently, welcome to DBSTalk! We hope you enjoy your stay! :hi:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

To all that run this place:
Until I went lurking when the other site went down I didn't know a whole lot about DBSTalk except for what I read a long time ago when it first got started.
I thought it was going to be unorganized, not well monitored and just about anything was permitted. I found this not to be the case with my first unregistered rant about hoping that the other forum was shut down on purpose. Sorry about that.
You guys have a nice house here and it seems that you are running it as a respected forum should. 
I like having choices. This is a good alternitive.
See you later.:hi:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Jim,

Its good having you here. I agree choice is good.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Jim. Nice to have you on board. You're still with Dish down there aren't you? Are you going to lose anything with the spot beams?


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

A big reason for the surge in new registrants (and lurkers) is the ongoing battle between Cablevision and YES Network. As most of you have heard, NY-area Cablevision customers cannot watch the Yankees because they refuse to put YES on basic cable (which YES insists on, rather than being a premium channel). All 39 other area cable companies, along with DirecTV, have put YES on basic. 

There are 3 million Cablevision customers, many of whom are Yankees fans. Many of these people (myself included) have either recently switched to DirecTV or are considering doing so. In my research about changing, I came across this forum. I joined a few weeks ago, and I have found all the info extremely helpful.

BTW, I have all but decided to make the change. My only hesitation has been the fact that I will lose certain local sports games that get bumped to a channel not on satellite. This is common in NY, where all teams other than the Yankees are broadcast on either MSG or Fox Sports NY, both of which are owned by Cablevision. They routinely move conflicting games to another of their channels, usually one not picked up by satellite. Therefore, sattelite customers lose that game (unless they buy the full-season packages and get the opponent's feed). An example of this will happen tonight, when the Islanders will be bumped to Cablevision's Metro Channel from FSNY in favor of the Devils, and satellite viewers will be shut out.

Fortunately, these bumped games will be minimized as the hockey and basketball playoffs advance and there are more games on the major networks. Come late spring, there will no longer be any reason to be concerned about bumped games. Also, I would expect that the Nets and Devils will eventually be moved to YES, as they are all co-owned by Steinbrenner and YES needs winter programming. 

I have heard numbers ranging from .5 to 3% of Cablevision subscribers have switched to satellite. That translates to between 15,000 and 90,000 customers. With a typical monthly bill of about $75 each, that's as much as $80 million lost annual revenue. And it's just the tip of the iceberg. Baseball has just started, basketball is finished in NY (nobody cares about the Nets), hockey will end next month, as will the spring TV season. In about 5 weeks, there will be nothing worthwile on TV except baseball, and Yankee fans will begin switching to satellite at an unbelievable pace. These will largely be customers lost forever, as it is very rare for someone to go back to cable once they've experienced satellite. 

Cablevision's stock reached a 52-week low yesterday, and it's just the beginning. By fall, I expect it to be down another 50%. In the past few years, the Dolan family (which controls Cablevision) has purchased the Knicks and Rangers and mismanaged them right down the toilet. They tried and failed to buy the Mets, Yankees, and Red Sox. Last year, their MSG broadcast contract with the Yankees expired. Steinbrenner offered them a new deal, which they balked on as too expensive. Steinbrenner said goodbye and formed his own network. Now Cablevision has no Yankee broadcasts (the most lucrative regional sports property in the country). And they will soon lose the Nets (up-and-coming team) and Devils (perennial contender), leaving them with only the broadcast rights to the awful Knicks and Rangers, the Islanders, and the Mets. Now they announced they are expanding into cellular service. This in an area that already has 6 cellular carriers fighting to steal each others customers since everyone already has a phone. If I ran my business as stupidly as them, I would be flipping burgers this summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chardo _
> *A big reason for the surge in new registrants (and lurkers) is the ongoing battle between Cablevision and YES Network. *


The above quote should read:"A *small* reason for the surge in new registrants is the ongoing battle between Cablevision and YES Network. [/B].

The surge is due to DBSForums members trying to find out why DBSForums is down and when it will be back up.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Actually, I registered here not so much as to find out when DBS Forums will be back up, but instead because this site looks like a good alternative to DBS Forums. I plan on continuing to visit here even after DBS Forums is back up.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Tim for the kind words! We look forward to seeing you online!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome Jim and Tim, and thanks for the words of encouragement, enjoy your stay here


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Does anyone know if Dish will be adding Trio and/or Goodlife?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unregisterd.

You have asked this a few times now, I have answered it at least once.

Again with E7 coming online, it is possible that Dish Network will throw us a bone, at the moment I am expecting them to add Discovery HD on June 17th (though not on the 119 satellite) I would expect 1 or 2 channels to be added, I would expect these two channels would be good canidates, as well as National Geographic.

Because of the negoations going on Dish Network does not talk about new channels untill the contracts are signed, so we wont find out officialy for some time.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Update on the stats for Tuesday, April 23:

53 new users
708 posts


----------

